# Sometimes VVe forget !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE & I are still new pups to this forum - one thing we know as true is this - people that come to this forum with a new pup or looking into the breed allready know there is a responsibility of owning one - some of the replies go to the negative side of the Vizsla - VVe say start out with the positiVe - if one pup goes to a good home - if one puppy mill is exposed - the the forum is doing a great job - remember the pups will go some where - why not to a home that stands the best chance for success - this is the forum ! - off the stump now - PIKE and I are off to a quail field - not to hunt - just to sit and listen as the quail coo from the woods as they covey up !


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I was just thinking this...Ive read a few times this forum change the mind of a person looking into a Vizsla. They make it seem very intimidating. While I know and agree that a V is not for everyone, I believe if the person is coming on this forum then they are pretty dedicated already. That shows a lot and they should be able to get the dog they want, epecially if they have done research on it. Something about the Vizsla intrigued them and it is a shame they will not experience one because some people told them it probably wouldn't be easy. Scared them away basically...from a sweet puppy or dog needing a loving dedicated home. Oh well...it is what it is


----------



## Jho (Oct 24, 2012)

I agree!!!! I am a new V Mommy, and I must say...I love the little lady dearly!!! I read the forum daily and at times I had left thinking.....DEAR LORD what am I getting in to!!! I know I will be facing challenging times with our pup, but the payoff will be all worth it.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

I definitely agree that it takes a certain kind of person/family to take care of a Vizsla. But I think the main thing that's needed is just commitment.

I'm obviously still very new to the breed, with my Liesel just turning 9 weeks today - and I have spent a massive amount of time on this forum, both before I got her and since. As a result, both before AND since I brought her home, I've had moments (however brief) where I've wondered if I've made the right choice - mostly because of the huge amount of useful information on this forum that can often make Vizslas sound more challenging than any other breed. 
It's still early days for me and Liesel, but sometimes when she's been particularly mischievous and full of energy, I've thought to myself... is this what it's going to be like for the next 2 years?? Would a Labrador have been like this??!
All that being said, I think it's really important to acknowledge that each dog is an individual, and how you raise it really has the most impact on the kind of dog it will become. I also think it's important to remember that raising a puppy can be challenging no matter what the breed, and if you have doubts in your mind (that may have been worsened by the great info on this forum) it could affect how you raise him/her. If you're GENUINELY dedicated, and have done your research on breeders (if you go the breeder route), I think that's what counts. A certain amount of flexibility so that you can adapt to his/her needs is also a plus!
I don't regret getting my Liesel for a second, and I personally find the challenge appealing... Hopefully it'll make it all the more satisfying when she grows into a lovely adult companion!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Agree that some of the replies can be negative and discouraging to prospective owners (some of my posts included) but I also think it is important to be realistic. While my friends all adore Miles, I have a few friends who were on wait lists for Vizslas who have decided not to get one after seeing the time commitment and exercise requirements of a Vizsla. One of my friends got a lab and one got a maltese which fits their household much better than the Vizsla.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

There is a time when a Hungarian Pointer stops in the field and looks like he/she is on weak point. With a whistle toot you can get the dog to move forward. You can come along side the dog and give it a tap on the side to move it forward. But if the bird is THERE and the Vizsla is on point he/she will not move another step. It is locked.

What the heck does that have to do with this thread?

Well, if a potential Hungarian Pointer buyer is really committed, then our warnings will be just that: warnings. They know what is there and are going to do what is best for the dog and themselves. Does their "short list" of dogs include the likes German Shorthairs, English Pointers, Britney Spaniels?

Puppy mills are created for the uneducated and the "star struck" impulse buyer. I HATE puppy mills with a passion. A passion that will cause me to happily turn away 100 people that ask me about getting a Vizsla to find the 1 that has the commitment.

We had dogs that we shouldn't have got at points in our lives. In retrospect, I feel sorry for those wonderful creatures. We were too busy for them during those periods. Now we have time. The dogs love the love they get because we have the time, money and energy to dedicate to them.

A hunting dog is not for everyone. Let's face it. Most of us live in a metropolitan dominated society where tea cup dogs are more appropriate to the lifestyle than a Hungarian Pointer.

Stay real and all is good. Get a hunting dog if you are ready for that energy.

RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't mind at all if any of my posts turn people away from owning a V, I'll just say it how I find it, warts and all. Just because people do research on a V doesn't make the potential partnership compatible. Reading from a script and putting that research into practice can sometimes be two very different things. my tuppence worth.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Yes, don't get me wrong I do agree that it is essential you are the right kind of person and know exactly what you're getting into. I also 100% agree with harrigab, that theory and practice often end up to be quite different - I'm finding that myself. 
I suppose it's hard to comment on what the right thing to do is, I just think it just depends so much on the person and the amount of commitment they're willing to offer. The information available on this forum is incredibly useful for potential and new owners - it's just ALSO important to remember the influence that a good upbringing can have on any dog. Of course, knowledge of the breed's many quirks and tendencies can be vital in order to give the dog that upbringing, and that knowledge is what's available on here.

I'm probably also focusing more on behavioural stuff because I haven't got to the stage where I can walk Liesel yet, her second vaccination is due next week... I suppose once I'm out with her exercising every day, whatever the weather, I might be more keen to discourage people!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I tend to agree in providing realistic information. After all, who wants a load of unwanted V's in shelters across the world. I say call it how it is......if it looks like a Duck, if it sounds like a Duck and it feels like a Duck, then it's a fair chance it's a Freakin Duck!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I think people are concerned that the discouragement, though honest, comes off as "you are not worthy of the breed," rather than a more constructive "find a breed that better fits your lifestyle." If people are taking the time to research the breed, it doesn't mean they are right for it, but it is likely they are responsible.

I see the negativity more with new vizsla owners who come to the forum seeking help. Whether or not their lifestyle is ideal for the breed, whether or not they live for their dogs as many of you seem to, they already own the dog and are demonstrating some level of commitment beyond the average pet owner by approaching this community. Sometimes we gang up on a newbie for some 'atrocious' oversight. These angry responses serve only to alienate that individual and will not help the dog as intended, e.g. "I can't believe a breeder sold you a pup" I only ask that we remember how poorly tone is translated through writing and to use our words carefully. Dare I say, lovingly? Give advice pertaining to the present situation and not retroactively.

Some people are stubborn, but you can only control how you act.


----------



## Kermit_days (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm inclined to agree. I became a regular viewer of this forum prior to getting our puppy. Despite spending 18months researching the breed to satisfy ourselves that we knew what we were taking on, could accommodate a V, and that we could provide it with a suitable home. I remember a few occasions reading up on potential problems only to feel like I was irresponsible choosing a V, in my case because we have 2 young children. 

In reality we have had the same challenges as everyone else like the infamous shark attacks but she has slotted into our already active family amazingly well. Our average day consists of a walk (inc off the leash time) first thing with the kids, some training before lunch, a second walk around mid-afternoon, and a final walk with my husband in the evening. On the weekend we all go for a dog friendly day out, or for a walk over some local hills around 9.30 until we get hungry and cone home for lunch. She's then happy to sleep in the afternoon while we do various jobs like popping into town. She'll then have her evening walk, but usually just a short one on the weekend. When she's a bit older she will join in with our running/cycling too.

She's brilliant with the kids and I've taken many videos of her on walks, wandering ahead with my little boy, showing one another leaves and twigs. It's adorable to watch. 

No, a Vizsla isn't for everyone. But you can say that about lots of breeds. A pug has a reputation for being good with kids but for us a sedentary dog would have been a cruel choice as we spend so much time outdoors, even before our V came along. 

We should encourage people to do their homework but not ticking all the boxes won't necessarily make them bad owners.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I'm all for the warnings but I will say that when people say a vizlsa needs a minimum of 3 hours of exercise a day, I think that's a bit of an exaggeration and maybe meant to scare people off. 

I know some of you give your dogs 3 hours of exercise a day and that's lovely, but mine don't get 3 hours of exercise a day on most days, nor do most of the vizlas I know personally.

Mine get two 30 minute walks or frisbee sessions a day with the dog walker (or Luna gets one walk and a 1/2 day at daycare) plus 45 minutes to 1 hour of additional exercise at night with me and/or my husband. So, that's 1.45 to 2 hours on weekdays. 

On weekends they usually get more. It works for us. Would they be better off with 3 full hours? Probably. But, are they destructive or maladjusted by having only 2? Not at all.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE & I thank you for the replies ! 45 +years with a V in my life - 2 sons now 4 grandchildren - I have had a ride of a life time and still on it - the first 30 years you could not find a V and when asked about the breed it was in the field with upland hunters - my friends that hunt over PIKE love him in the field & in social situations - do any own a V - NO - even as hunters they realize their life style is not suited for a V and they all have pointers - the last 15 years when asked what breed the pup is I say a Vizsla born and bred to be a gundog a breed that takes a commitment that will last the life of the pup - only the truly committed follow up on the breed and I hope they do their research - when the DUCK ( ty Oz ) is already in the house I feel it is the responsibility of this forum to educate the the new owner on how to adjust train and commit to a pup that will be with them Thur it's lifetime with positive help ! when a person comes to research this breed as a possible new owner - as Joe Friday ( dragnet ) said - the FACTS - JUST the FACTS MAM NOTHING BUT THE FACTs ! My first adVice is hang out with Vizsla owners - it does not take long to see the Vizsla is a life style and not just a pet ! Then if the V fits find a great breeder ! I have read some very hurtful replies on this forum - me included - not many but one is to many ! just a thought as I take my HOUND from **** to the field


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Everyone is right here! And I guess that's what I am always kinda shocked about is when people talk about the 3-4 hours of exercise they need. "These dogs were bred to work ALL day" ...thats very intimidating and even AFTER having my boy I still worry he will need miles and miles of unrealistically expected running.

If you run them that much then YES they will.need to keep that. It is like conditioning an athlete. It is possible to have one big outing maybe 45 min to an hour and some play seasons. That to me sounds like what a normal dog and normal human should be getting anyways. 

People with kids will only have more problems if their kids are not taught how to interact with puppy or dog. Those things can be taught and structured so that children do.not get hurt or knocked down. 

I STILL get intimidated reading things about Vizslas and I have one and am in it forever. I will not give up a dog I committed to. I know others are not the same ,o when people are responsible enough to come here they are probably the same as I am.


----------

